# Anybody Going to Pass on Covid Vaccine?



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

Got notification a couple days ago that I'm now eligible for vaccine, but have mixed emotions about getting it.
I've never felt it was wise to take any sort of drug unless absolutely necessary to maintain life and health. I also have a significant mistrust for big government and have lots of questions about how this whole so called pandemic has been handled, politicized, etc.

In addition, my spouse and I have remained healthy and the only folks we did know that tested positive never really got too ill, just flu like symptoms, which we could handle. We do take flu shots that we get thru work, but that stuff has many decades of proven track record. Might even do a shingles vaccine at some point using same rationale.
This covid vaccine is pretty new stuff, and a blanket vaccination on the entire country just doesn't smell right.

Unless they force it upon us to fly commercial, travel, etc., or something really serious hits close to home I'm not interested in getting the shot(s).


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Me = not taking it
Spouse = not taking it
Younger son = not taking it
Younger daughter in law = not taking it

Older son = I didn't ask out of respect for some stuff his family is going through.


----------



## sharkerbaby (Jan 15, 2016)

I haven't made a final decision but if I do get it I'll get the J&J one since it uses the same technology that other vaccines have been developed under for years. It is not an mRNA vaccine.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Not likely and I have been qualified for a while.
I had an annual checkup about 30 days ago and they asked if I had been tested or had the shot. My reply was no to both questions and they did not ask or say anything else about it.

I was in TSC today and their mask requirement has apparently been lifted. no sign and no one was wearing one.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Nope. 
If not taking the shot would prevent me from doing something I wanted to do and there were no options, I'd consider it. Then I'd take the new J & J shot due to it's storage process.

Too many changes on when you can take the second shot with the others. It doesn't look like it's based on just science - but on availability, delivery times and the whims of politicians. There are also other things too that have me against it.

Plus my internist isn't getting the shots!


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

not getting it.


----------



## Gayle in KY (May 13, 2002)

Not getting it


----------



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

Not getting it.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Grandparents not getting it, parents not getting it, three brothers, wives, kids not getting it and me not getting it.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

I see no possible reason that I will be getting any shots.
That is my personal choice and not meant to trigger anyone else.


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

I've never had a flu shot. Going into the rentals plus Mom's house after she got home. I'm going to pass on this unless my employer makes it mandatory!?!?


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

Got my 1st yesterday and will get my second in 28 days.

At my age (74) I figure the risk from corona virus is greater than from the vaccine.

I am a retired safety engineer/mechanical engineer, and I know that everything we do has risk. We just have to decide if the risk is worth the rewards. 

Driving to Walmart has risk, but most folks do it without thinking. Not me: I think about it.


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

At this time, I am not taking it. There is a possibility that come summer when I hope to get back into jail ministry that I will be required to take it. But I will cross that bridge when I get to it. The longer I can wait the better.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

We will pass.


----------



## hiddensprings (Aug 6, 2009)

Hubby and I are not taking it. See no reason too. We don't do the flu shots either.


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

I wanted to take it but my white privilege guilt made me pass so someone oppressed could have mine. Am I a hero now?


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

poppy said:


> I wanted to take it but my white privilege guilt made me pass so someone oppressed could have mine. Am I a hero now?


Doubtful. Take it you feel the need! I don't feel like I'm privileged...


----------



## Snowfan (Nov 6, 2011)

We're doing shots? Cool.


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

Snowfan said:


> We're doing shots? Cool.


What brand? Gentleman Jack or Natural Light?


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

I guess I don't need the vaccine now, I got covid. Started with hubby, he had gotten the first shot before he got sick so it was about a 48 hour no big deal for him. Then the rest of us got it. I have had flu that made me feel a lot worse physically but now I am at the no sense of taste or smell stage and it sucks big time. 

My dad got dehydrated and he was so weak and out of it I almost took him to the er. But his Dr squeezed him in on short notice, did rapid test for covid and diagnosed that plus dehydration. Once we got enough fluids through him he is bouncing back so well you would never believe he is a79 year old lifelong smoker. He is on the waiting list for vaccine but about 2000 people ahead of him. Our county doesn't have enough population to get a lot of vaccine.

I would much rather have taken the vaccine than gotten covid. Just like chicken pox comes back as shingles who knows what my long term outlook is for covid in my body.


----------



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

I will not take it until my employer requires it. Leaning toward the J&J one but hopefully time will bring more information before they require it.

@MO_cows I am glad to hear you and yours are better!


----------



## 101pigs (Sep 18, 2018)

po boy said:


> Not likely and I have been qualified for a while.
> I had an annual checkup about 30 days ago and they asked if I had been tested or had the shot. My reply was no to both questions and they did not ask or say anything else about it.
> 
> I was in TSC today and their mask requirement has apparently been lifted. no sign and no one was wearing one.


Masks are required in all business in this area. None of my family has it. There has beeen 15 folks including 2 small kids died from it. I will get the shot as soon it it is available here.


----------



## Snowfan (Nov 6, 2011)

TripleD said:


> What brand? Gentleman Jack or Natural Light?


I'm partial to Four Roses but Mr. Beam is always welcome.


----------



## Wellbuilt (Dec 25, 2020)

Wife want to take it . 
One son got it on Thursday so he Jan work . 
Me I’m not getting it for obvious reasons 
So far I know 2 people that had COVID 
Got both shots and got sick again. 
I don’t ever get sick
Never had a flue shot . 
I have had 2 close friends die


----------



## CKelly78z (Jul 16, 2017)

No, not getting it unless it is required for international travel.


----------



## Esteban29304 (Apr 29, 2003)

I got both of mine & didn't have any adverse reactions. I have LOST 4 friends to this virus !! Two women had mild cases & gave it to their husbands who died. One suffered almost 2 weeks, the other was dead in several days. Another lady friend had a mild case of it, but gave it to her Mom, who died a slow, painful death ! Another person got it & waited til he was pretty sick to seek help. He died 3 days after going to the hospital.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

MO_cows said:


> I guess I don't need the vaccine now, I got covid. Started with hubby, he had gotten the first shot before he got sick so it was about a 48 hour no big deal for him. Then the rest of us got it. I have had flu that made me feel a lot worse physically but now I am at the no sense of taste or smell stage and it sucks big time.
> 
> My dad got dehydrated and he was so weak and out of it I almost took him to the er. But his Dr squeezed him in on short notice, did rapid test for covid and diagnosed that plus dehydration. Once we got enough fluids through him he is bouncing back so well you would never believe he is a79 year old lifelong smoker. He is on the waiting list for vaccine but about 2000 people ahead of him. Our county doesn't have enough population to get a lot of vaccine.
> 
> I would much rather have taken the vaccine than gotten covid. Just like chicken pox comes back as shingles who knows what my long term outlook is for covid in my body.


I read something yesterday, don't remember the source, that said that getting Covid-19 and having antibodies doesn't seem to protect against the Brazillian variant. Did a quick search and found this:

*Brazil variant evades up to 61% of immunity from past coronavirus infections, study suggests*


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

The result of having corona virus infection is pretty much a crap shoot.

I personally know about 20 people (in 5 or 6 families) of all ages from 3 to 70 years old who have had it and have never gone to the hospital.

But I know a guy who was about 65 in good health, (not over weight, not diabetic, no underlying medical conditions that increase risk), who got it and died in the hospital on a respirator in about 20 days.

It's kind of like flying in planes:

Statistically, flying is safer than driving . . . but if it's YOUR plane that goes down, the statistics don't matter.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

I am still undecided at this point. I encourage everyone who doesn't get the vaccine to look up the I-Mask+ protocol and consider following it. It is a preventative protocol that includes Ivermectin, vitamin D, zinc, and Quercetin (needed to get zinc into the cells). Dr. Pierre Kory, who is the head of the FlCCC, says they believe that Ivermectin will work against all known variants of the SARS-COV2 virus.


----------



## tripletmom (Feb 4, 2005)

No shot for me


----------



## todd_xxxx (Apr 19, 2018)

MoonRiver said:


> I am still undecided at this point. I encourage everyone who doesn't get the vaccine to look up the I-Mask+ protocol and consider following it. It is a preventative protocol that includes Ivermectin, vitamin D, zinc, and Quercetin (needed to get zinc into the cells). Dr. Pierre Kory, who is the head of the FlCCC, says they believe that Ivermectin will work against all known variants of the SARS-COV2 virus.


That is absolutely the route I would go if I got covid, regardless of whether I got the shot (I did). Ivermectin seems very promising, and the others, useful as well. I have been taking D3 and zinc since this all started. 

As an aside, not sure how many people in the US know it, but Ivermectin is pretty widely used for Lyme disease in some countries. A Russian friend told me about it. I had no idea.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I got both shots as soon as they were available. Now I am protecting you and me.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Still undecided, still several weeks away from being eligible anyway. If I had to get a vaccine I would lean more toward J&J because I don't want to pass out at the pharmacy twice.

Mom got terribly sick after both her shots, Pop and his sister had no side effects at all. Mom said that if this requires an annual booster she will pass because of getting so sick.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)




----------



## IlliniosGal (Jun 3, 2019)

Getting my second shot on Friday, was supposed to be last Friday, but there was a shortage and I volunteered to wait a week so a person older then me could go first.

I have wanted the vaccine since it came out, I got the Modera one.


----------



## doozie (May 21, 2005)

We are now leaning toward getting a vaccine, however the cases in my immediate area are back to single digits, and no hospitilizations yesterday in my county. We aren't traveling anywhere, and don't go out much as it is, so why bother at this time. It's still not available to our age group yet anyway.

I don't have anything against any vaccine, we get a yearly flu shot, got the shingles shot a few years ago, but just don't see any rush at this time to get the Covid one considering our lifestyle.


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

MoonRiver said:


> I am still undecided at this point. I encourage everyone who doesn't get the vaccine to look up the I-Mask+ protocol and consider following it. It is a preventative protocol that includes Ivermectin, vitamin D, zinc, and Quercetin (needed to get zinc into the cells). Dr. Pierre Kory, who is the head of the FlCCC, says they believe that Ivermectin will work against all known variants of the SARS-COV2 virus.


I'm glad I raise cows. Plenty of Ivermectin on hand...


----------



## todd_xxxx (Apr 19, 2018)

HDRider said:


>


It may be immigrants that want the vaccine, but she's full of **** to say white people are the issue. Minorities are far less likely to get the covid vaccine when it is made available to them than whites are, for a variety of reasons


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

i've been taking d3 and zinc for years but had no idea i had to take quercetin for the zinc to work. can i just buy that over the counter? ~Georgia


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

No.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Amazon has it.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

newfieannie said:


> i've been taking d3 and zinc for years but had no idea i had to take quercetin for the zinc to work. can i just buy that over the counter? ~Georgia


You can in US. EGCG is another option if you can't get quercetin. The proper term for them is zinc Ionophore which is “a substance which is able to transport particular ions, like zinc, across a lipid membrane in a cell”.  ionophore


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

yeah i checked that. thanks! looks like a natural alternative to invermectine is oil from the neem plant. i see wmart sells that online not in the store close to me. i might order some. looks like it has lots of vitamin E in it. which i take copious amts of as it is.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I would not take neem orally.
*“Neem oils should never be consumed, as they are toxic.”*
“Neem oil is safe (for topical use) but extremely potent. It may cause an adverse reaction in someone with sensitive skin or a skin disorder like eczema.

If it’s your first time using neem oil, start by trying a small, diluted amount of it on a small area of your skin, away from your face. If redness or itching develop, you may wish to further dilute the oil or avoid using it completely.

Hives, severe rash, or difficulty breathingcould be a sign of allergic reaction. Discontinue use of neem oil immediately and consult a doctor if your conditions persist.”


----------



## todd_xxxx (Apr 19, 2018)

Quercetin Dihydrate


Quercetin Benefits - Quercetin Dihydrate is a powerful immunity booster, antioxidant and a flavonol that may support heart health and cardiovascular function. It may promote healthy respiratory function. Quercetin Dihydrate may also support healthy metabolic function and is a great...




www.bulksupplements.com


----------



## RAHN (Mar 10, 2009)

Fishindude said:


> Got notification a couple days ago that I'm now eligible for vaccine, but have mixed emotions about getting it.
> I've never felt it was wise to take any sort of drug unless absolutely necessary to maintain life and health. I also have a significant mistrust for big government and have lots of questions about how this whole so called pandemic has been handled, politicized, etc.
> 
> In addition, my spouse and I have remained healthy and the only folks we did know that tested positive never really got too ill, just flu like symptoms, which we could handle. We do take flu shots that we get thru work, but that stuff has many decades of proven track record. Might even do a shingles vaccine at some point using same rationale.
> ...


Under no circumstances.


----------



## Max Overhead (Feb 22, 2021)

No, but my sisters are getting it (or have already gotten it) along with most of my coworkers. Both bosses have asked/emailed me about getting it several times now. Some coworkers went to get it during shift, came back and told me that they stuck their arms out the window, got vaccinated, then were told to "go over there and fill out your consent forms." Interesting times!


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

todd_xxxx said:


> It may be immigrants that want the vaccine, but she's full of **** to say white people are the issue. Minorities are far less likely to get the covid vaccine when it is made available to them than whites are, for a variety of reasons


For Mississippi:
--------------------------------
*Population %*
White 59.1%
Black 37.8%

*Covid-19 Vaccination %*
White 71%
Black 24%
-------------------------------

ETA: There has been a giant push for blacks in Mississippi to get their vaccination. And the state has increased the convenience to them by locating vaccination centers in areas with high percent black population.

One example is today's headline in a Mississippi TV news report:

*"Churches and medical facilities work together to get vaccines to the African American community"*


----------



## Sherry in Maine 2nd (Jan 9, 2021)

Fishindude said:


> Got notification a couple days ago that I'm now eligible for vaccine, but have mixed emotions about getting it.
> I've never felt it was wise to take any sort of drug unless absolutely necessary to maintain life and health. I also have a significant mistrust for big government and have lots of questions about how this whole so called pandemic has been handled, politicized, etc.
> 
> In addition, my spouse and I have remained healthy and the only folks we did know that tested positive never really got too ill, just flu like symptoms, which we could handle. We do take flu shots that we get thru work, but that stuff has many decades of proven track record. Might even do a shingles vaccine at some point using same rationale.
> ...


No, not taking it.


----------



## dodgesmammaw (Jun 19, 2013)

Yes DH and I took them. Both of us have high risk underlying health issues. First shot did make me sick for about two days. No side effects from second one. No side effects from either for DH.


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

Don't take Neem oil please. It's so toxic it's used to kill bugs. Taking it orally is definitely NOT recommended. 

As for myself, yes, mainly because I nearly died from sepsis pneumonia after getting a nick from the equipment the doctor was using during an endoscope exploration. 3 hours later, I apparently was babbling nonsense and very feverish...around 105 degrees and was rushed to the ER where they took one look at me and rushed me into the room where doctors slapped oxygen in my face and started giving me antibiotic injections and then meds via IV. I was so ill that the doctors were predicting I may die in less than 24-48 hours. I was in a lot of pain and passed out. 4 days later I was wheeled out of the hospital past my disbelieving doctors. They said this episode will make my health worse for the rest of my life most likely so I need the vaccination plus if I get a job, it would be great if I had both shots prior. I'm also diabetic (Type 2) and yes, I need to lose weight. They're saying that 70% of the sick people who had COVID were considered overweight.

I didn't mention my family....virtually all of my Texas side of the family got ill from COVID because my sibling was tired of staying home (he has severe Type 1 diabetes and is very obese compared to me) so he and his wife took a vacation to Dallas for 4 or 5 days. They avoided my question on whether they were masking up or not but I know for a fact they ate out at a nice restaurant and didn't mask up. My brother was the only 1 out of 8 sick people to end up in the hospital for 18 days. He had to have 2 liters of fluid drained from his lungs and had to have a drain installed and other things. He very nearly didn't make it. His wife had very little symptoms. His daughter who is a nurse went to Branson to go to Silver Dollar City with her new husband and 2 sons. They came home sick. The 2 kids didn't have symptoms while the parents did. Her sister who works as a sonogram person got sick from either a co worker or her best friend who works at a day care with kids. She is currently undergoing chemo due to thyroid cancer that was detected very early. My 85 year old mom never was exposed or did she go anywhere so she didn't get it.


----------



## Tappyorie (Nov 6, 2020)

newfieannie said:


> i've been taking d3 and zinc for years but had no idea i had to take quercetin for the zinc to work. can i just buy that over the counter? ~Georgia


Yes, you can buy through the Zon or at your local health food store


----------



## RobinSm89 (Mar 5, 2021)

I do not understand why I need to get vaccinated, because I have already been ill with COVID, and I already have immunity to this virus. Perhaps someone will explain to me why I need to do this.


----------



## The Elfette (Mar 5, 2021)

Fishindude said:


> Got notification a couple days ago that I'm now eligible for vaccine, but have mixed emotions about getting it.
> I've never felt it was wise to take any sort of drug unless absolutely necessary to maintain life and health. I also have a significant mistrust for big government and have lots of questions about how this whole so called pandemic has been handled, politicized, etc.
> 
> In addition, my spouse and I have remained healthy and the only folks we did know that tested positive never really got too ill, just flu like symptoms, which we could handle. We do take flu shots that we get thru work, but that stuff has many decades of proven track record. Might even do a shingles vaccine at some point using same rationale.
> ...


I would avoid the shingles shot too if you can. Doctor told me 6 years ago to get it so I did. The shot got infected and had to be treated with anitbiotics, asked about it still being effective was told, I think so. Now here I sit with shingles nerve pain. For six years now! The only thing that will fix this now is getting the nerve burnt.
Good luck, stay strong, don't get the shots.


----------



## Fieldsendart (Jan 25, 2021)

Not taking it. My family all tested positive, and although my elderly parents got very sick (but they also tested positive for influenza — and I think THAT’S what made them very sick), we just want to be over this nonsense and Bill Gates and his Kabal can keep their poisons. There is 99% covid survival rate for people under 70. Who knows what the heck the vaccine can do in the long term — it’s mRNA altering. I’m very healthy so I’ll just let Mother Nature and my immune system handle anything that comes my way, thanks.


----------



## Fieldsendart (Jan 25, 2021)

RobinSm89 said:


> I do not understand why I need to get vaccinated, because I have already been ill with COVID, and I already have immunity to this virus. Perhaps someone will explain to me why I need to do this.


You don’t.


----------



## Mike in Ohio (Oct 29, 2002)

Governor DeWine announced expanded eligibility on Monday for Ohio. On Wednesday morning my local county health department announced a vaccination event for yesterday and I was able to register online to get vaccinated. Yesterday afternoon I got my first Moderna shot. I'll go back in 28 days for the booster shot. My wife is looking to get vaccinated in a week or so. No fuss, no muss. I'll still wear a mask and I'll still social distance when I go into town. These things cost me nothing and may help protect others.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

RobinSm89 said:


> I do not understand why I need to get vaccinated, because I have already been ill with COVID, and I already have immunity to this virus. Perhaps someone will explain to me why I need to do this.


It's for your own good, the govt said so. Don't you trust your govt? 
Just kidding, they really have no explanation other than "your antibodies will wear off" but they have no proof of that other than a handful of people who have got covid a second time.


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

RobinSm89 said:


> I do not understand why I need to get vaccinated, because I have already been ill with COVID, and I already have immunity to this virus. Perhaps someone will explain to me why I need to do this.


They recommend no shots until 90 days past the illness period. Yes, you may get it again if you get a different variant. To be honest, the rates of COVID is going down due to people getting immunized.


----------



## Wellbuilt (Dec 25, 2020)

I’m not getting stuck any time soon 
wife and 4 sons got stuck yesterday , so far every one is fine . 
I know 2 people that had covid and had the 2 shots , they where sick a month later .
I’m going to hold out a few months , the wife mite get me in my sleep 💤.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

TedH71 said:


> They recommend no shots until 90 days past the illness period. Yes, you may get it again if you get a different variant. To be honest, the rates of COVID is going down due to people getting immunized.





TedH71 said:


> To be honest, the rates of COVID is going down due to people getting immunized.


 The rates were going down before that.


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

Perhaps they will change the testing procedures some again and rates will drop even faster.......


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

A recent world wide study shows that obesity increases the risk of death from Covid-19 by around 50 per cent:

Click if you dare, but have eye wash readily available:
Health Experts: Obesity Fuelling Vastly Higher COVID Death Toll


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

Quote:
------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*As of March, the Mississippi State Department of Health has yet to record a single lab-reported flu case this year. *

“Usually, the flu season peaks in Mississippi in January and February,” said Dr. Bhagyashri Navalkele, assistant professor of medicine and medical director of infection prevention and control at the University of Mississippi Medical Center. “We have not seen that large number of cases, compared to the previous two seasons.”

Mississippi is one of many states that have reported little to no flu activity and Navalkele says social-distancing, mask-wearing, and washing hands helped foil the flu.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hmmm. Or could it be that the medical world is reporting flu cases as Covid-19 cases????

Source


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

So perhaps covid is a cure for the flue?


----------



## Cartwright Corner (Nov 28, 2020)

Fishindude said:


> Got notification a couple days ago that I'm now eligible for vaccine, but have mixed emotions about getting it.
> I've never felt it was wise to take any sort of drug unless absolutely necessary to maintain life and health. I also have a significant mistrust for big government and have lots of questions about how this whole so called pandemic has been handled, politicized, etc.
> 
> In addition, my spouse and I have remained healthy and the only folks we did know that tested positive never really got too ill, just flu like symptoms, which we could handle. We do take flu shots that we get thru work, but that stuff has many decades of proven track record. Might even do a shingles vaccine at some point using same rationale.
> ...


Definitely not getting it. No mRna for me or mine. Covid has a 99.4% recovery rate. Vaccines make no sense. It has been overblown.


----------



## sharkerbaby (Jan 15, 2016)

NRA_guy said:


> *Mississippi is one of many states that have reported little to no flu activity and Navalkele says social-distancing, mask-wearing, and washing hands helped foil the flu.*
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Hmmm. Or could it be that the medical world is reporting flu cases as Covid-19 cases????
> ...


The bolded... foiled it essentially out of existence. Ha, that statement is such a crock... 

Ask why people aren't getting the flu?... because social distancing, mask wearing, and hand washing. 
Ask why people ARE getting C19?... because they aren't wearing masks, social distancing, and hand washing.
Ask so why aren't those same people also getting the flu?... crickets

Of course flu is being reported as covid


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

I got my second Moderna vaccine yesterday. The first shot produced no side effects. I woke up with joint achiness and a very mild headache (I rarely get headaches) this morning. 
very glad to be fully vaccinated.


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

More noticeable side affects from the 2nd shoot seem to be pretty common from what I am hearing from friends. Glad you got the shots you wanted. Hopefully they will work as desired.


----------



## melli (May 7, 2016)

Cartwright Corner said:


> Definitely not getting it. No mRna for me or mine. Covid has a 99.4% recovery rate. Vaccines make no sense. It has been overblown.


To each their own. I will be insisting on a mRNA vaccine myself. Nothing magical about that vaccine, except it's brilliance, and it has nothing in it that can go sideways. An instruction set for cells to make a harmless spike protein, less the virus. Once your body makes this spike protein, your immune system goes "hey, wait a minute". Your immune system gets to work, mopping up all these spike proteins, and in the process, anitbodies for when the real deal comes along, your ready to go.



MoonRiver said:


> The rates were going down before that.


Well, yes, but not before 10-20% of folks got infected and a half million deaths. Probably higher...then you consider almost 20% of the high risk folks still living have now been vaccinated. Add them up, your probably getting herd immunity decline in cases, and deaths.




NRA_guy said:


> Quote:
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *As of March, the Mississippi State Department of Health has yet to record a single lab-reported flu case this year. *
> 
> ...


That has been reported not just in Mississippi, but elsewhere. It seems our care in not spreading COVID also has stopped the seasonal flu. If you look at CDC dashboard, the COVID bump eclipses any seasonal flu. Perhaps, many of those folks who got COVID, would have got the flu, if COVID wasn't so virulent. I recall a story at beginning pandemic, from a doc who said COVID seemed to hog all the action.


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

As I said earlier, I got the first Moderna vaccine and will get the second . . . but I figure (a) it's free, and (b) I doubt that, for me, the risk from the vaccine outweighs the risk of Covid-19.

But the news below could throw a monkey wrench in the national crisis that has shut down half of our economy, run up the deficit by several trillion dollars, created millions of voters who are now dependent upon the government, and (no doubt) enriched a lots of top political donor executives and stockholders.

-------------------------------
*COVID-19 pill effective in preliminary testing may be 'holy grail' of pandemic*

Fox News medical contributor Dr. Marc Siegel tells ‘Fox &amp; Friends Weekend’ the medication ‘might be the future’ of coronavirus treatment.

A new possible medication to treat coronavirus-positive patients could be enough to turn the pandemic on its head, Fox News medical contributor Dr. Marc Siegel revealed Sunday on "Fox & Friends Weekend."

First-stage testing of the experimental COVID-19 pill called Molnupiravir, by Merck and Ridgeback Biotherapeutics, showed promising signs of effectiveness in reducing the virus in patients.

"It may be the holy grail on this because it was just studied in phase two trials and it literally stopped the virus in its tracks," he explained. "And there wasn't any virus found in the patients that were studied."

The drug would function as an at-home, five-day treatment, similar to Tamiflu, to stop the virus from reproducing before causing major damage. Siegel said the therapeutic could come to market in as little as four to five months.

The doctor said even though only 182 patients were studied during testing so far, the pill could still be "very promising" for thousands of people.

"This might be the future once the vaccine really gets control over the pandemic and we just start seeing isolated cases," he said. "By then, this drug might be ready and this might be the drug for over the next several months."

Siegel predicted the U.S. will be free of the coronavirus pandemic by the summer, making the Molnupiravir treatment "very helpful" for managing isolated cases.

"This is the very first pill that we have that’s something that we might be able to use in our armamentarium against COVID as a therapeutic," he said.
------------------------------------------------

COVID-19 pill effective in preliminary testing may be 'holy grail' of pandemic, Dr. Marc Siegel says


----------

